# بناء آلة التصنيع باستخدام الحاسب الآلي الخاص بك



## majed27 (31 مارس 2010)

بناء آلة التصنيع باستخدام الحاسب الآلي الخاص بك
*Build Your Own CNC Machine*

​






Do you like to build things? Are you ever frustrated at having to compromise your designs to fit whatever parts happen to be available? Would you like to fabricate your own parts? Build Your Own CNC Machine is the book to get you started. CNC expert Patrick Hood-Daniel and best-selling author James Kelly team up to show you how to construct your very own CNC machine. Then they go on to show you how to use it, how to document your designs in Computer-Aided Design programs, and how to output your designs as specifications and tool paths that feed into the CNC machine, controlling it as it builds whatever parts your imagination can dream up.

*Download*

Hotfile | Rapidshare​


----------



## tuiguine (31 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ammar-kh (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
لم استطع التحميل من الموقعين الكريهين
فبحثت عن الكتاب بمواقع التورنت ووجدته
لك مني الشكر الجزيل


----------



## bastiga (6 أبريل 2010)

merci


----------



## جدالالوان (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اريد شراء ماكين cnc من الصين . وأنا متخوف جدا من نوعية الانتاج .اتصلت بالمصنعين الاوربيين لكن الاسعار كانت مرتفعة .فما رأيك في cnc router الخاص بالشركات الصينة .
وشكرا واريد جوابا شافيا وسريع لاني في صدد انهاء المعاملات معهم ومازال وقت لانسحب .شكرا مرة اخرى . 
*
*


----------



## حسام حسن سليم (25 ديسمبر 2010)

لو سمحت انا محتاج رسمه لشكل الغراب المتحرك مثبت بجريده مسننه وترس معموله على السوليدوورك بس يا ريت بسرعه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------

